# Company to Advise on Reg of UK car



## sobral (May 24, 2010)

I have the opportunity to purchase an UK registered car which was imported from Portugal on Portuguese plates and then re-registered in the UK on UK registered Plates, unfortunately most of the paperwork is non existent, however they still have the original COC and original number plate which was used in Portugal. I need a company or Agency to advise if this is sufficient to re-register the car in Portugal and what amount of monies would be due.


----------

